# Virus??



## Steve H (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 21, 2020)

LOL! That dog even *LOOKS* like it'd stink up the house! RAY


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 21, 2020)

I think old Buster needs a change of diet . . .LOL!

John


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 21, 2020)

If you've ever been around bull dogs , just looking at this would make you gag . 
Had a buddy that had them .  Something to do with swallowing  their food whole . 
WORST smell ever .


----------



## motocrash (Mar 22, 2020)

NEVER feed a dog cauliflower! Whoooooie!
Stink, stank, stunk.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 24, 2020)

Ha!  Good one
Gary


----------

